

Alchemist Release v0.8.0 Elixir Tooling Emacs Integration - samueltonini
https://github.com/tonini/alchemist.el/releases/tag/v0.8.0

======
chrismccord
I just want to say that Samuel has made the Elixir emacs experience fantastic.
I recently switched to Emacs evil-mode from vim, and expected to find a lack
of Elixir tooling in emacs. I've been pleasantly surprised by Alchemist and it
blows away what I had in vim land. Thanks Samuel!

~~~
tasqa
Hi Chris, since I hear so many good things about evil-mode and Emacs on HN
lately I would like try it myself. Do you have your emacs configs posted
online somewhere? It would be of great help to me as a starting point since
the main things I would like to try out are evil and alchemist :).

~~~
hsitz
Here's an Evil-mode best practices thread on StackOverflow:
[http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8483182/evil-mode-best-
pr...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8483182/evil-mode-best-practice)

I found at least the mini-buffer quit addition to be a practical necessity;
without it I would fairly frequently get stuck in Emacs minibuffer (i.e., its
command line) even after I pressed escape. ctrl-G would get me out,but it's
much nicer to have the fix so <esc> will (almost?) always get out off command
line and back to normal mode.

It's also worth learning how to map keys in Evil, so you can add mappings as
you desire. It's easy.

Org-mode is for me the big attraction when moving from Vim to Emacs, and to
give it Vim-like usability you really need to do a lot of remapping of Org
functions (i.e., create Evil-mode map for Org functions), otherwise you'll be
doing lots of chord-keying. There really should be some kind of small open
source project that does this; I've been meaning to do it myself for a while.
. . .

